# 5 ưu điểm vượt trội khiến máy lọc nước thương hiệu Mỹ được tin dùng trong mùa hè năm nay



## Kenzy (8/6/18)

*Với mức giá từ khoảng 7 triệu đồng cho một sản phẩm, những chiếc máy lọc nước thương hiệu Mỹ với hơn 140 năm kinh nghiệm đang rất được ưu chuộng trong mùa hè năm nay.*

Dưới đây là 5 ưu điểm nổi bật của máy lọc nước A. O. Smith khiến người dùng đặc biệt ưa chuộng.

*Chất lượng Mỹ – Giá thành Việt*
Trước khi vào thị trường, A. O. Smith đã mất ba năm để nghiên cứu thị trường và chất lượng nguồn nước tại Việt Nam. Từ đó cho ra đời những dòng máy lọc nước phù hợp với nhu cầu cũng như túi tiền của người tiêu dùng Việt mà chất lượng vẫn đạt tiêu chuẩn Mỹ. Đi kèm với đó, hiện nay đời sống của người dân Việt Nam đang dần tăng cao, luôn sẵn sang chi trả cho những sản phẩm thực sự chất lượng với chi phí có thể cao hơn so với thị trường. Mức giá từ khoảng 7 triệu đồng trở lên cho một chiếc máy lọc nước là cao hơn so với mặt bằng chung của thị trường. Tuy nhiên, với chất lượng vượt trôi, A. O. Smith vẫn dễ dàng trở thành một trong những lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng Việt.

_

_
_Máy lọc nước A. O. Smith Model A2_​
*Tiết kiệm toàn diện*
A. O. Smith đã và đang tích cực cải tiến và hoàn thiện sản phẩm để mang đến cho người tiêu dùng một chuẩn mực hoàn toàn mới về các dòng sản phẩm máy lọc nước, đáp ứng được yêu cầu khắt khe của tầng lớp cư dân thành thị hiện đại – Đó là chuẩn mực sống Xanh (LEED). Một trong những đặc trưng chính của chuẩn mực này đó chính là Tiết kiệm.

Trước tiên đó là tiết kiệm không gian. Các dòng máy lọc nước của A. O. Smith được thiết kế tối giản, nhỏ gọn, hiện đại, dễ dàng phù hợp với mọi không gian bếp Nhất là với các gia đình có không gian sinh hoạt hẹp như chung cư. Một trong những dòng máy tiêu biểu là máy lọc nước kết hợp đèn UV AR600 – U3 của A. O. Smith với thiết kế tinh tế và kích thước chỉ cao 420mm, và dày 161mm.

_

_
_Máy lọc nước kết hợp đèn UV AR600 – U3_​
Các dòng máy lọc nước của A. O. Smith giúp tiết kiệm nước tối đa do sử dụng công nghệ màng lọc thẩm thấu ngược RO – Side Stream bản quyền Mỹ, giúp tăng thêm 66% lượng nước tinh khiết, giảm 56% lượng nước thải. Hiện tại máy lọc nước của A. O. Smith đạt tỉ lệ tối ưu nhất giữa nước thải và nước tinh khiết sau quá trình lọc với tỉ lệ 1:1 (một lít nước tinh khiết thu về tiêu hao 1 lít nước thải), trong khi các thương hiệu khác tỉ lệ này rơi vào mức 1:2 – 1:3.

*Chỉ từ 228đ/lít nước tinh khiết!*
Dựa trên chi phí lõi lọc và công suất tiêu thụ điện, lượng nước tiêu hao trên một lít nước sạch thì chi phí cho mỗi lít nước sạch được lọc ra từ máy lọc nước của A. O. Smith chỉ từ 228đ/lít. Nếu so sánh với nước tinh khiết đóng chai hiện nay thì quả thực đây là con số đáng để đầu tư vào một chiếc máy lọc nước.

Hơn nữa, công nghệ màng lọc RO – Side Stream giúp loại bỏ 99,99% asen, kim loại nặng và virut – vi khuẩn có hại trong nước, cho nước hoàn toàn tinh khiết và có thể uống được trực tiếp sau khi lọc. Đặc biệt hơn, với model Z7 với được kết hợp giữa công nghệ RO – Side Stream kết hợp với Lõi bạc Silver – GAC (Công nghệ diệt khuẩn bằng bạc tiên tiến giúp ngăn ngừa ô nhiễm vi sinh vật tiềm ẩn sau khi lọc), giúp diệt khuẩn bảo vệ gấp đôi và đảm bảo nước luôn tinh khiết.

_

_
_Máy lọc nước Model Z7_
​Không còn phải thường xuyên thay mới lõi lọc

Thông thường, các máy lọc nước trên thị trường hiện nay sẽ cần phải thay thế lõi lọc định kỳ từ 3- 6 tháng/lần. Máy lọc nước A. O. Smith, sở hữu màng lọc RO công nghệ Side Stream được thay đổi cải tiến cấu trúc màng, làm tăng tốc độ dòng nước chảy xoáy trên toàn bộ bề mặt màng, giảm hiện tượng phân cực nồng độ trên bề mặt màng, giảm tốc độ đóng cặn bẩn dồn về một đầu lõi lọc dễ gây tắc như ở màng RO truyền thống. Từ đó, tuổi thọ của lõi lọc RO – Side Stream tăng lên gấp 1,5 lần so với lõi lọc thông thường, người dùng sẽ không cần phải thay mới bộ lọc RO công nghệ Side Stream trong tối đa 3 năm thay vì 2 năm như các dòng máy lọc nước khác.



​
*Tích hợp nhiều tính năng thông minh vượt trội*
Một ưu điểm đột phá khác của máy lọc nước A. O. Smith chính là máy được tích hợp các tính năng thông minh vượt trội, giúp người dùng dễ dàng nắm bắt được tình trạng vận hành của máy và có thể sử dụng một cách tối ưu nhất. Tiêu biểu như là hệ thống tích hợp tối ưu hóa iOSm với các tính năng cảnh báo lỗi vận hàng, cân bằng áp lực nước, van xả thải tùy biến, cảnh báo thay thế lõi lọc, cảnh báo rò rỉ và sục rửa lõi lọc tự động. Hệ thống có nhiệm vụ luôn theo dõi và tối ưu hoạt động của máy, đảm bảo cho nguồn nước luôn luôn tinh khiết và tươi mát nhất. Ngoài ra, máy còn có màn hình LED hiển thị trạng thái hoạt động của máy và hiển thị cảnh báo khi có sự cố xảy ra.

_

_
_Ảnh màn hình điện tử._​
Ngoài các ưu điểm nổi bật trên, A. O. Smith còn chinh phục sự tin tưởng của người dùng với các thế mạnh riêng biệt khác như vật liệu đạt chuẩn tiêu dùng cấp độ 1, dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng số 1 luôn luôn chu đáo và chuyên nghiệp,…

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

